# Distracted puppy



## davi224 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, we have a 7 mo old puppy and every time we take him outside to do his "business" something distracts him. It could be a person or car going by or even the wind or a piece of grass. There are times where we take him out constantly and he doesn't do anything and then as soon as he is inside and we aren't looking, he will let loose, either on the floor or in his crate.
Any ideas on what we can do about his distracted behavior?


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I suggest training him to "go" on command. Choose a word and when he is outside and takes a pee say the word several times. When he's finished, praise him lavishly and give him a treat. Soon you should make the connection and relieve himself when you tell him to.

Like yours, my pup was easily distracted. That's why his command word is "Focus".


----------



## davi224 (Feb 28, 2011)

we have a command phrase and it doesn't seem work all the time. I guess it will be a work in progress. thanks


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Another thing we were taught is to try pacing back and forth over the same area for a while, not interacting with the dog, until they go. I guess if you keep covering the same area, they may not find any new distractions to focus on? Not sure, but it may be worth a try to pace around in one area at some point in the walk.


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

I read online that they associate the smell with the action. So if he pees, you might want to use a training pad to soak it up and bring it outside for the next time he has to go. If it's feces, do the same thing. I hope that helps!


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

I have resorted to taking Luke out on the leash when I don't have time to let him roam around and play. If I don't he will invariably become distracted by ANYthing, then find a stick, run around, and even follow me back into the house without doing his business. If I then put the leash on and go back out, he will do it often within seconds


----------

